# Mom bought as gifts



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Ellie said that it was her and Teddy's day  
Mommy bought us new playpen and we like it, now we can travel with mommy and daddy to bbq parties:chili: Also, the little ball we got from Jenny Yu, I don't want to share it with my brother , it is mine:angry: oh and sorry mommy for the mess around, we were hurry to open package from Jenny :blush:
















we got piggy and doggy toys too, they are so tricky but i will find out how to take that bottle out from them, don't which one is mine, I want both:w00t:








and we got more nice things but mommy took them away, she told us they are not our toys, those for our grooming


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

They look like they are enjoying their new pen and toys! Leila has a pink medium size pen like that. We call it her tent. Whenever she grabs something she knows she's not supposed to have, she runs straight in there to the opposite side of the door, forgetting I can unzip the top, haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> They look like they are enjoying their new pen and toys! Leila has a pink medium size pen like that. We call it her tent. Whenever she grabs something she knows she's not supposed to have, she runs straight in there to the opposite side of the door, forgetting I can unzip the top, haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hahaha, looks like Ellie will hide there too


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love those playpens I have a handful.
Great Pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

cyndrae said:


> I love those playpens I have a handful.
> Great Pictures thanks for sharing.


thank you, I was worry they won't like it, but as soon i put on the bottom their bed, they got in


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> Ellie said that it was her and Teddy's day
> Mommy bought us new playpen and we like it, now we can travel with mommy and daddy to bbq parties:chili: Also, the little ball we got from Jenny Yu, I don't want to share it with my brother , it is mine:angry: oh and sorry mommy for the mess around, we were hurry to open package from Jenny :blush:
> 
> 
> ...


*Where did you get these? What is the brand name?*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Where did you get these? What is the brand name?*


playpen or toys?


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> playpen or toys?


*Playpen*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

but I bought it here (super fast free shipping)
Pet Dog Cat Tent Puppy Playpen Exercise Play Pen Crate | eBay


----------



## nlb1947 (Jul 19, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> Ellie said that it was her and Teddy's day
> Mommy bought us new playpen and we like it, now we can travel with mommy and daddy to bbq parties:chili: Also, the little ball we got from Jenny Yu, I don't want to share it with my brother , it is mine:angry: oh and sorry mommy for the mess around, we were hurry to open package from Jenny :blush:
> 
> 
> ...


We have the same playpen and love it!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I have been dying to try one of these but have been concerned about the durability of them. Penny and Charlie like to dig and chew and bark at each other through blankets and even turn their bed upside down.(one underneath and one on top.) to play this game. It's hilarious to watch and seems like great fun but I'm not sure how long a playpen would last if they started playing this way.lol However, I will be getting another fluff at the end of September and this would be fantastic for keeping her out of trouble and safe when needing to step away for a moment or two.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I have been dying to try one of these but have been concerned about the durability of them. Penny and Charlie like to dig and chew and bark at each other through blankets and even turn their bed upside down.(one underneath and one on top.) to play this game. It's hilarious to watch and seems like great fun but I'm not sure how long a playpen would last if they started playing this way.lol However, I will be getting another fluff at the end of September and this would be fantastic for keeping her out of trouble and safe when needing to step away for a moment or two.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


as you see I put inside their bed, it is Bauer sheet for twin size child bed, it is very heavy felt from baby lamb wool. This bed already last for 8 years, my Roma was digging it, Teddy and Ellie keep digging it and it still doesn't have any holes. The only problem for me is to wash it in bath tub, as when it is wet it is too heavy. So, if you have anything really good heavy made, then this playpen will last forever. With this playpen I start to think to cut that sheet in a half , it will be easier to wash. I think if you find the tent fabric, you can make big pillow to put inside and it will protect the playpen


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*This is Great***So pretty I really like this one.*
*Nickee**


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> but I bought it here (super fast free shipping)
> Pet Dog Cat Tent Puppy Playpen Exercise Play Pen Crate | eBay


Small or medium??


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

*Color? Advantage of playpens over soft sided crates?*

This playpen looks hot pink which I like! The ones on ebay that you noted looked more of a baby pastel pink. What color is that called that you ordered? And is that Eddie Bauer for the sheet?

I haven't researched playpens before. As I started looking at this thread, I looked at soft sided crates which are rectangular in shape and have PVC piping on them and these playpens. Is there an advantage of playpens over the rectangular soft crates?

You pups look very happy and cute in their playpen! Would you suggest this for a 12 week old puppy to play in when you cannot watch them?


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> Small or medium??


I bought small, as you can see it is big enough for 2 of them to be inside, plus their toys. 



puppydoll said:


> This playpen looks hot pink which I like! The ones on ebay that you noted looked more of a baby pastel pink. What color is that called that you ordered? And is that Eddie Bauer for the sheet?
> 
> I haven't researched playpens before. As I started looking at this thread, I looked at soft sided crates which are rectangular in shape and have PVC piping on them and these playpens. Is there an advantage of playpens over the rectangular soft crates?
> 
> You pups look very happy and cute in their playpen! Would you suggest this for a 12 week old puppy to play in when you cannot watch them?


I ordered burgundy color, from that seller you have options in size and color, they have many colors. 
Bauer is Germany product Bauer Comfort Catalogue
and yes, I will highly recommend this playpen for puppy, instead of using wired one. I was thinking million times before choose this one  love that it has 2 doors, love that it opens on top, love that I can fold it in small flat rectangle when do not use  I love everything about it, but definitely the bottom should be protect with something


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> as you see I put inside their bed, it is Bauer sheet for twin size child bed, it is very heavy felt from baby lamb wool. This bed already last for 8 years, my Roma was digging it, Teddy and Ellie keep digging it and it still doesn't have any holes. The only problem for me is to wash it in bath tub, as when it is wet it is too heavy. So, if you have anything really good heavy made, then this playpen will last forever. With this playpen I start to think to cut that sheet in a half , it will be easier to wash. I think if you find the tent fabric, you can make big pillow to put inside and it will protect the playpen


Oh, that's excellent advice! It really looks great, and so much bigger than I had imagined from seeing other photos. The carry bag is an added bonus for me as well. Thank you so much for this information. I will be ordering one as well!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Oh, that's excellent advice! It really looks great, and so much bigger than I had imagined from seeing other photos. The carry bag is an added bonus for me as well. Thank you so much for this information. I will be ordering one as well!


:wub: glad to help for dog lover :wub:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

my neighbor, whos dog I did grooming today bought one for her baby  and doggy loves her new playpen


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

oi, off topic question, why some of my words are red? mommy , bought


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

*sigh* I'm on my 3rd playpen....I love them but lil miss Khloee LOVES ripping the zipper apart when I am not looking :blink: But they are so convenient I always sucker myself into buying another


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

This might work when we have company over. Jasmine loves to bark, but I get tired of having her on the leash and watching her when we have company. This might help me!!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

My eyes may be getting old, but the pen looks hot pink in the photo. Since the color is called burgundy, does it look burgundy or hot pink in person?


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

puppydoll said:


> My eyes may be getting old, but the pen looks hot pink in the photo. Since the color is called burgundy, does it look burgundy or hot pink in person?


hot pink in person, the picture i made show exact color.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

dntdelay said:


> This might work when we have company over. Jasmine loves to bark, but I get tired of having her on the leash and watching her when we have company. This might help me!!!


she will drive crazy there and bark too, but it is for sure better than to be on a leash. My 2 loves it and I am happy. Also, cherybrook.com has pretty good beds now, they will protect the bottom of the playpen
American Kennel Club Orthopedic Pet Bed - Cherrybrook


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I have been dying to try one of these but have been concerned about the durability of them. Penny and Charlie like to dig and chew and bark at each other through blankets and even turn their bed upside down.(one underneath and one on top.) to play this game. It's hilarious to watch and seems like great fun but I'm not sure how long a playpen would last if they started playing this way.lol However, I will be getting another fluff at the end of September and this would be fantastic for keeping her out of trouble and safe when needing to step away for a moment or two.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


These pens are especially great for young puppies because you can wipe the bottom easily if they have an accident. Also, if you're going to be outside, you can zip the top on to keep hawks and owls away...or other people when you don't want the puppy being picked up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> These pens are especially great for young puppies because you can wipe the bottom easily if they have an accident. Also, if you're going to be outside, you can zip the top on to keep hawks and owls away...or other people when you don't want the puppy being picked up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh other people....they think I am so mean  But sorry, i am sick and tired of their hands. They want to pet them all the time and then I have to brush all over to make sure no tangles. Not talking about germs we all carry on our hands. How to explain people that maltese with long hair is not a toy to play crazy, I feel so idiot and so bad when I have to tell people don't touch please :blush:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Tashulia25 said:


> Oh other people....they think I am so mean  But sorry, i am sick and tired of their hands. They want to pet them all the time and then I have to brush all over to make sure no tangles. Not talking about germs we all carry on our hands. How to explain people that maltese with long hair is not a toy to play crazy, I feel so idiot and so bad when I have to tell people don't touch please :blush:


Oh, I know exactly what you mean! If only they would pet them the RIGHT way. It seems like people who don't have long haired dogs don't know how to do it..,they always want to rub their hair all over the place in circles. The other day when my son's friend was over to visit him, I had JUST fixed Leila's topknot and what does the friend do? He rubbed the whole top of her head with his hand, messing it up. Grrrr!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

What size playpen do you suggest with one maltese? Two maltese?


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

What size did you get?


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I just called Cherrybrook to get dimensions of the orthopedic beds. I also asked about color choices. It appears that they come in assorted colors but you can only make a preference in the "instructions" box online. They will call me back with dimensions and I will post them after she calls. 

Question: Would it be best to buy a bed to go in the playpen that covered the entire bottom of it? This would be for a puppy.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

puppydoll said:


> What size playpen do you suggest with one maltese? Two maltese?





Rin said:


> What size did you get?


I have sz small, it is big enough for my 2 to be inside , but they like to chew their dental sticks inside together, playing . Teddy brought all his pink poodles there too 
For 1 Maltese it is enough space to live there, for 2 just to sleep, lay down (my have freedom , so ,small is enough for them.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

puppydoll said:


> I just called Cherrybrook to get dimensions of the orthopedic beds. I also asked about color choices. It appears that they come in assorted colors but you can only make a preference in the "instructions" box online. They will call me back with dimensions and I will post them after she calls.
> 
> Question: Would it be best to buy a bed to go in the playpen that covered the entire bottom of it? This would be for a puppy.


Aww, so sweet of you to check information and share with us. 
For puppy, get bed which wont cover all the bottom. Like my neighbor did, she put bed inside, then pee pee pad, and if i understand , your puppy will live there, so need space for water


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Oh, I know exactly what you mean! If only they would pet them the RIGHT way. It seems like people who don't have long haired dogs don't know how to do it..,they always want to rub their hair all over the place in circles. The other day when my son's friend was over to visit him, I had JUST fixed Leila's topknot and what does the friend do? He rubbed the whole top of her head with his hand, messing it up. Grrrr!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


exactly!! grrr, I want to growl at those people. I start to think how to train my dogs not to love everyone they see. They greet strangers like they know them all their life


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Cherrybrook lady called back but still doesn't have the information, lol. She is calling back tomorrow.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

puppydoll said:


> Cherrybrook lady called back but still doesn't have the information, lol. She is calling back tomorrow.


lol how come they sell items without dimension, especially beds


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

They sound rather unorganized. :blink:She said they would have to physically measure them. But she was very nice and apologetic for waiting all day to call back....which didn't bother me. I think they will put the measurements on their website as soon as they measure them.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App
I purchased the medium sized pen. It's quite large and I am almost wishing that I had gotten the small size. I will be using it for a new puppy also. In this photo (which is not a very good one) my cat is also enjoying it very much.lol


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> I purchased the medium sized pen. It's quite large and I am almost wishing that I had gotten the small size. I will be using it for a new puppy also. In this photo (which is not a very good one) my cat is also enjoying it very much.lol


wow , medium looks giant  thank you so much for sharing. I want to buy the large one just in case if we decide to go somewhere for few days(like we went to PA).Will be the large one big enough to play inside for the most of the day? I want them to be safe and when young kids around i prefer them to stay in playpen .


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Amanda, forgot to ask, now when you have it, do you feel it is good one for dogs who likes to dig?


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> wow , medium looks giant  thank you so much for sharing. I want to buy the large one just in case if we decide to go somewhere for few days(like we went to PA).Will be the large one big enough to play inside for the most of the day? I want them to be safe and when young kids around i prefer them to stay in playpen .


Yes, i think the large would definitely offer enough space for potty, beds, toys and also room to stretch play and cuddle :thumbsup: I'm not sure whether i would leave them in this playpen if you had to leave for a while though. I don't know how mine would react if i did that. Right now the playpen is a fun place for them to hangout and play and yes dig. LOL I wouldn't want them to associate it with mommy going out. I usually leave my fluffs closed in on the lower level of my house if i have to go out, but they have plenty of space to run around. I'm not actually sure how they would react if I tried to close them in the playpen. They might be fine or they might try to dig their way out. :HistericalSmiley: I think that it's perfect for keeping babies in a safe roomy place away from small kids!:thmbup: which is what i think you were wanting it for anyway. 

Right now i have a large sleeping bag folded over at the corners of the pen and then a blanket over that and tucked under. ( i like your playpen bedding much better and may have to look into that ) but, Its keeping them away from the bottom and allowing them to dig, burrow and play. 

When i get my new baby, (at the end of September, YAY! so excited) I'm probably going to remove that and use something more firm to allow for pee pee pad and dishes to sit on an area that is nice and flat (the sleeping bag is cushy and fun to roll around on but offers no stability lol ) 

All in all I am loving this playpen, even though a smaller one would have been plenty big enough. I love the idea of taking it to summer BBQ's at the park or a friends house and being able to keep them safe and in an area that is always familiar to them. 

Great buy!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you Amanda. I think you can buy round rug and put it on the bottom, it will be very good protection, no?
For us small is good enough as it is their fun place too. Teddy loves to lay down there and kiss all his pink poodles. When I am away I never lock them in a room as we live in apartment , the only one place they could not go unsupervised is kids' room. So, that room is always close and not because they can damage something, because kids are always kids(even mine already 14 and 11 yo) and some candy's paper can be on the floor , so it is more safe for dogs not to come in without supervision. 
The large one I do want to take in unfamiliar places when we have to go for long as this time i was so nervous to leave my babies and was not able to stay for 1 more day. That was not relaxing trip for me, main purpose of our trip. But I couldn't take my babies there and keep them in small playpen as there were few kids and they don't know how to act with dogs. Little 3 yo grab once Teddy's tail and pull, I am sorry but I wanted to grab her hand and pull. I looked at her mom with huge weird eyes and she told her to stop. So, this time no dogs with us and kid's mom asked why I didn't bring dogs as they were waiting for them. I told her about pulling Teddy's tail and her answer was"But she didn't do it so hard" this time it made me mad as she MUST to teach her children that animals are living things and feel pain. I told her , but if she would do this again and Teddy is mature now, not any more puppy and will bite her not hard, what she will do? She said she will smash Teddy's face. -That is why i didn't bring my babies, they are much smaller and more fragile than your 5 and 3 yo kids and I don't want to smash your kids face when they do something to my babies. Her hubby told her that she better to understand that small dog is always baby and with her point of view she should think one more time if she really wants a Maltese. Before I wanted to help her to get the good one but after our last conversation, sorry i am not in to it, they are not ready for fragile dog as Maltese. But I appreciate this conversation very much , because now i know that i need large playpen and my hubby wants it even more than me lol


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

No calls from Cherrybrook yet today. I have been reading reviews about the playpens though. Several on different websites stated that the zippers broke easily. Just a heads up to be careful with them.
I want to crate train my next pup but I know they have to get used to it and find it a positive place. If I crate train one, then I really wouldn't need peepee pads would I? I already have some but my dogs rarely used them. 
We have a nice yard where they go to the potty. Speaking of pee pads, are the disposable one the best or the fabric washable ones?


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I use regular from pharmacy as it is easier, the washable are money savers as you don't need to buy them all the time


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> Thank you Amanda. I think you can buy round rug and put it on the bottom, it will be very good protection, no?
> For us small is good enough as it is their fun place too. Teddy loves to lay down there and kiss all his pink poodles. When I am away I never lock them in a room as we live in apartment , the only one place they could not go unsupervised is kids' room. So, that room is always close and not because they can damage something, because kids are always kids(even mine already 14 and 11 yo) and some candy's paper can be on the floor , so it is more safe for dogs not to come in without supervision.
> The large one I do want to take in unfamiliar places when we have to go for long as this time i was so nervous to leave my babies and was not able to stay for 1 more day. That was not relaxing trip for me, main purpose of our trip. But I couldn't take my babies there and keep them in small playpen as there were few kids and they don't know how to act with dogs. Little 3 yo grab once Teddy's tail and pull, I am sorry but I wanted to grab her hand and pull. I looked at her mom with huge weird eyes and she told her to stop. So, this time no dogs with us and kid's mom asked why I didn't bring dogs as they were waiting for them. I told her about pulling Teddy's tail and her answer was"But she didn't do it so hard" this time it made me mad as she MUST to teach her children that animals are living things and feel pain. I told her , but if she would do this again and Teddy is mature now, not any more puppy and will bite her not hard, what she will do? She said she will smash Teddy's face. -That is why i didn't bring my babies, they are much smaller and more fragile than your 5 and 3 yo kids and I don't want to smash your kids face when they do something to my babies. Her hubby told her that she better to understand that small dog is always baby and with her point of view she should think one more time if she really wants a Maltese. Before I wanted to help her to get the good one but after our last conversation, sorry i am not in to it, they are not ready for fragile dog as Maltese. But I appreciate this conversation very much , because now i know that i need large playpen and my hubby wants it even more than me lol



Yikes! yes, i don't think its a good idea for her to be getting a Maltese when she has small children and still needs to teach them how to be gentle with animals. I'm sure they will be fine as they get older but dogs shouldn't be punching or poking bags for children or anyone else. Even big dogs that are less delicate can still be taught to fear children if they are exposed to negative experiences with them and that could teach them to fear little hands and could make them more likely to get snippy. 

I am like you. I don't like to leave my babies at home, ever. If i go away without them then i don't relax and enjoy my time away so much. The playpen allows for worry free portable pups! :aktion033:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

puppydoll said:


> No calls from Cherrybrook yet today. I have been reading reviews about the playpens though. Several on different websites stated that the zippers broke easily. Just a heads up to be careful with them.
> I want to crate train my next pup but I know they have to get used to it and find it a positive place. If I crate train one, then I really wouldn't need peepee pads would I? I already have some but my dogs rarely used them.
> We have a nice yard where they go to the potty. Speaking of pee pads, are the disposable one the best or the fabric washable ones?



I would like to skip the pee pee pads and go directly to the backyard for pottying as well (Well not me, I am toilet trained. lol ..but my new fluff baby) But I'm not sure if it's safe prior to getting all of her shots? When i got Penny that's how i trained her, but i have been reading that that might not have been a good thing to do. 

She was so very easy to train, though. I would take her out very often or each time she sniffed the floor. I would scoop her up and as i got to the back door i would say to her "Do you need to go outside?" and take her paw and scratch at the door with it. Then I'd go to an area on my back lawn where i had a small circular pen (with no bottom) and tell her "Go shishi" and if it was a success, I'd praise her like she had just found the solution to world peace. lol  This worked amazingly fast for her. :aktion033:

I am afraid that it will confuse the new pup if i go from pee pee pads and then try to remove them and have her go outside. I do not want to use pee pee pads at all eventually... just not sure whether my original method is ok to use.

The yard is fenced in and doesn't see any animals other than my fluffs. Also, the pup would only have access to the small penned in area on the lawn. Any opinions on this?


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I would like to skip the pee pee pads and go directly to the backyard for pottying as well (Well not me, I am toilet trained. lol ..but my new fluff baby) But I'm not sure if it's safe prior to getting all of her shots? When i got Penny that's how i trained her, but i have been reading that that might not have been a good thing to do.
> 
> She was so very easy to train, though. I would take her out very often or each time she sniffed the floor. I would scoop her up and as i got to the back door i would say to her "Do you need to go outside?" and take her paw and scratch at the door with it. Then I'd go to an area on my back lawn where i had a small circular pen (with no bottom) and tell her "Go shishi" and if it was a success, I'd praise her like she had just found the solution to world peace. lol  This worked amazingly fast for her. :aktion033:
> 
> ...


I would do the same if I have my own backyard :thumbsup:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

No call from Cherrybrook....come one people, how long does it take to measure a mat or two, lol


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

puppydoll said:


> No call from Cherrybrook....come one people, how long does it take to measure a mat or two, lol


no information on their website either:angry:


----------

